# Emoticons Are Working Now Thread



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

alright so all the emoticons look like question marks and do not show up in posts or in the little area beside the text when your posting...

anyone else having this issue?


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2011)

Me

Currently using Firefox on Windows 7.

No emoticons appearing in posts or in the emoticons tab.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

using safari on mac osx

nice contrast


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

worked for IE6


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2011)

mine work









Google Chrome


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm having problems as well!...none of the emoticons are showing!...running IE 6.0...(insert down emoticon)


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

you know what does work, bob? PM's


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Same problem on my android, but works fine on my pc (mozilla)


----------



## WhiteLineRacer (Jul 13, 2004)

win 7

IE 8

No joy with smilies


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Win XP, IE8. Ditto.


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Using







Firefox







I







don't







seem







to







be







having







a







problem,


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Hey dudes, cant view emoticons on mobile site either.

/throws iphone

/lies on floor

/starts rolling while laughing


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

got em all. IE6


----------



## Bak[email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Traveller said:


> Me
> 
> Currently using Firefox on Windows 7.
> 
> No emoticons appearing in posts or in the emoticons tab.


Same...

FIX!!!


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

i pm'd youngster

wtf does it work for some and not for others...

its been 24hrs no view on the pm yet...


----------



## TRIG (Jun 1, 2011)

emoticons aren't working for me. I'm using Mac OS X, latest version of firefox


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Not working on my iPhone either

Have yet to check on laptop


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

im using chrome. most of them are working but there are a bunch that dont


----------



## VSAdmin (Jun 14, 2011)

I'm having our tech team look into this.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

(insert cheers emoticon)thanks young! its getting quite annoying lol.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Yungster said:


> I'm having our tech team look into this.


Holy Crap!!...Miracles never cease!...(insert LMAO emoticon)...but seriously, thanks Yung!


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

yeah mine all look like the broke picture icon


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

The gifs at the existing URL's do not exist there anymore... whoops!


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

they're smilies.. you'll live
you can always insert an image from a googled smiley in the mean time


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

No, I won't. I will die immediately, I just need to have it now. Else, instant death.

C'mon man... of course we'll live. Sheesh <insert sheesh emoticon here>


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

smoke its not always about you
i was talking to bob
that should have been obvious since i didnt indicate bob anywhere in my post and it came directly after yours


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Um, you guys have your lovers chat using PM. Leave your public commentary for others like myself to chime in.

<ghey emoticon>


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

<wtf emoticon>
we arent even talking in PM
besides if i wanna be ghey ill be ghey all over the place
I DO WUH I WHAUNT!


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

lmao

See why emoticons rock? rofl


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

<central emoticon>
i do but theres something funny as hell and telling on how many hours some of us have been here when we can type the name of almost any emoticon <nitrofish>


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Actually it is... for some it's actually forcing us to type... <unknown>


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Central said:


> <central emoticon>
> i do but theres something funny as hell and telling on how many hours some of us have been here when we can type the name of almost any emoticon <nitrofish>


(rofl emoticon) its sad but true...

i can always resort to my ability to draw with text tho...

_______ad88888888888888888888888a, 
________a88888"8888888888888888888888, 
______,8888"__"P88888888888888888888b, 
______d88_________`""P88888888888888888, 
_____,8888b_______________""88888888888888, 
_____d8P'''__,aa,______________""888888888b 
_____888bbdd888888ba,__,I_________"88888888, 
_____8888888888888888ba8"_________,88888888b 
____,888888888888888888b,________,8888888888 
____(88888888888888888888,______,88888888888, 
____d888888888888888888888,____,8___"8888888b 
____88888888888888888888888__.;8'"""__(888888 
____8888888888888I"8888888P_,8"_,aaa,__888888 
____888888888888I:8888888"_,8"__`b8d'__(88888 
____(8888888888I'888888P'_,8)__________88888 
_____88888888I"__8888P'__,8")__________88888 
_____8888888I'___888"___,8"_(._.)_______88888 
_____(8888I"_____"88,__,8"_____________,8888P 
______888I'_______"P8_,8"_____________,88888) 
_____(88I'__________",8"__M""""""M___,888888' 
____,8I"____________,8(____"aaaa"___,8888888 
___,8I'____________,888a___________,8888888) 
__,8I'____________,888888,_______,888888888 
_,8I'____________,8888888'`-===-'888888888' 
,8I'____________,8888888"________88888888" 
8I'____________,8"____88_________"888888P 
8I____________,8'_____88__________`P888" 
8I___________,8I______88____________"8ba,. 
(8,_________,8P'______88______________88""8bma,. 
_8I________,8P'_______88,______________"8b___""P8ma, 
_(8,______,8d"________`88,_______________"8b_____`"8a 
__8I_____,8dP_________,8X8,________________"8b.____:8b 
__(8____,8dP'__,I____,8XXX8,________________`88,____8) 
___8,___8dP'__,I____,8XxxxX8,_____I,_________8X8,__,8 
___8I___8P'__,I____,8XxxxxxX8,_____I,________`8X88,I8 
___I8,__"___,I____,8XxxxxxxxX8b,____I,________8XXX88I, 
___`8I______I'__,8XxxxxxxxxxxxXX8____I________8XXxxXX8, 
____8I_____(8__,8XxxxxxxxxxxxxxxX8___I________8XxxxxxXX8, 
___,8I_____I[_,8XxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxX8__8________8XxxxxxxxX8, 
___d8I,____I[_8XxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxX8b_8_______(8XxxxxxxxxX8, 
___888I____`8,8XxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxX8_8,_____,8XxxxxxxxxxxX8 
___8888,____"88XxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxX8)8I____.8XxxxxxxxxxxxX8 
__,8888I_____88XxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxX8_`8,__,8XxxxxxxxxxxxX8" 
__d88888_____`8XXxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxX8'__`8,,8XxxxxxxxxxxxX8" 
__888888I_____`8XXxxxxxxxxxxxxxxX8'____"88XxxxxxxxxxxxX8" 
__88888888bbaaaa88XXxxxxxxxxxxXX8)______)8XXxxxxxxxxXX8" 
__8888888I,_``""""""8888888888888888aaaaa8888XxxxxXX8" 
__(8888888I,______________________.__```"""""88888P" 
___88888888I,___________________,8I___8,_______I8" 
____"""88888I,________________,8I'____"I8,____;8" 
___________`8I,_____________,8I'_______`I8,___8) 
____________`8I,___________,8I'__________I8__:8' 
_____________`8I,_________,8I'___________I8__:8 
______________`8I_______,8I'_____________`8__(8 
_______________8I_____,8I'________________8__(8; 
_______________8I____,8"__________________I___88, 
______________.8I___,8'_______________________8"8, 
______________(PI___'8_______________________,8,`8, 
_____________.88'____________,@@___________.a8X8,`8, 
_____________([email protected]@@_________,a8XX888,`8, 
____________([email protected]@'_______,d8XX8"__"b_`8, 
___________.8888,_____________________a8XXX8"____"a_`8, 
__________.888X88___________________,d8XX8I"______9,_`8, 
_________.88:8XX8,_________________a8XxX8I'_______`8__`8, 
________.88'_8XxX8a_____________,ad8XxX8I'________,8___`8, 
________d8'__8XxxxX8ba,______,ad8XxxX8I"__________8__,__`8, 
_______(8I___8XxxxxxX888888888XxxxX8I"____________8__II__`8 
_______8I'___"8XxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxX8I'____________(8__8)___8; 
______(8I_____8XxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxX8"______________(8__8)___8I 
______8P'_____(8XxxxxxxxxxxxxxX8I'________________8,_(8___:8 
_____(8'_______8XxxxxxxxxxxxxxX8'_________________`8,_8____8 
_____8I________`8XxxxxxxxxxxxX8'___________________`8,8___;8 
_____8'_________`8XxxxxxxxxxX8'_____________________`8I__,8' 
_____8___________`8XxxxxxxxX8'_______________________8'_,8' 
_____8____________`8XxxxxxX8'________________________8_,8' 
_____8_____________`8XxxxX8'________________________d'_8' 
_____8______________`8XxxX8_________________________8_8' 
_____8________________"8X8'_________________________"8" 
_____8,________________`88___________________________8 
_____8I________________,8'__________________________d) 
_____`8,_______________d8__________________________,8 
______(b_______________8'_________________________,8' 
_______8,_____________dP_________________________,8' 
_______(b_____________8'________________________,8' 
________8,___________d8________________________,8' 
________(b___________8'_______________________,8' 
_________8,_________a8_______________________,8' 
_________(b_________8'______________________,8' 
__________8,_______,8______________________,8' 
__________(b_______8'_____________________,8' 
___________8,_____,8_____________________,8' 
___________(b_____8'____________________,8' 
____________8,___d8____________________,8' 
____________(b__,8'___________________,8' 
_____________8,,I8___________________,8' 
_____________I8I8'__________________,8' 
_____________`I8I__________________,8' 
______________I8'_________________,8' 
______________"8_________________,8' 
______________(8________________,8' 
______________8I_______________,8' 
______________(b,___8,________,8) 
______________`8I___"88______,8i8, 
_______________(b,__________,8"8") 
_______________`8I__,8______8)_8_8 
________________8I__8I______"__8_8 
________________(b__8I_________8_8 
________________`8__(8,________b_8, 
_________________8___8)________"b"8, 
_________________8___8(_________"b"8 
_________________8___"I__________"b8, 
_________________8________________`8) 
_________________8_________________I8 
_________________8_________________(8 
_________________8,_________________8, 
_________________Ib_________________8) 
_________________(8_________________I8 
__________________8_________________I8 
__________________8_________________I8 
__________________8,________________I8 
__________________Ib________________8I 
__________________(8_______________(8' 
___________________8_______________I8 
___________________8,______________8I 
___________________Ib_____________(8' 
___________________(8_____________I8 
___________________`8_____________8I 
____________________8____________(8' 
____________________8,___________I8 
____________________Ib___________8I 
____________________(8___________8' 
_____________________8,_________(8 
_____________________Ib_________I8 
_____________________(8_________8I 
______________________8,________8' 
______________________(b_______(8 
_______________________8,______I8 
_______________________I8______I8 
_______________________(8______I8 
________________________8______I8, 
________________________8______8_8, 
________________________8,_____8_8' 
_______________________,I8_____"8" 
______________________,8"8,_____8, 
_____________________,8'_`8_____`b 
____________________,8'___8______8, 
___________________,8'____(a_____`b 
__________________,8'_____`8______8, 
__________________I8/______8______`b, 
__________________I8-/_____8_______`8, 
__________________(8/-/____8________`8, 
___________________8I/-/__,8_________`8 
___________________`8I/--,I8________-8) 
____________________`8I,,d8I_______-8) 
______________________"bdI"8,_____-I8 
___________________________`8,___-I8' 
____________________________`8,,--I8 
_____________________________`Ib,,I8 
______________________________`I8I


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Damn that's pretty good Bob


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

bob351 said:


> <central emoticon>
> i do but theres something funny as hell and telling on how many hours some of us have been here when we can type the name of almost any emoticon <nitrofish>


(rofl emoticon) its sad but true...

i can always resort to my ability to draw with text tho...

_______ad88888888888888888888888a, 
________a88888"8888888888888888888888, 
______,8888"__"P88888888888888888888b, 
______d88_________`""P88888888888888888, 
_____,8888b_______________""88888888888888, 
_____d8P'''__,aa,______________""888888888b 
_____888bbdd888888ba,__,I_________"88888888, 
_____8888888888888888ba8"_________,88888888b 
____,888888888888888888b,________,8888888888 
____(88888888888888888888,______,88888888888, 
____d888888888888888888888,____,8___"8888888b 
____88888888888888888888888__.;8'"""__(888888 
____8888888888888I"8888888P_,8"_,aaa,__888888 
____888888888888I:8888888"_,8"__`b8d'__(88888 
____(8888888888I'888888P'_,8)__________88888 
_____88888888I"__8888P'__,8")__________88888 
_____8888888I'___888"___,8"_(._.)_______88888 
_____(8888I"_____"88,__,8"_____________,8888P 
______888I'_______"P8_,8"_____________,88888) 
_____(88I'__________",8"__M""""""M___,888888' 
____,8I"____________,8(____"aaaa"___,8888888 
___,8I'____________,888a___________,8888888) 
__,8I'____________,888888,_______,888888888 
_,8I'____________,8888888'`-===-'888888888' 
,8I'____________,8888888"________88888888" 
8I'____________,8"____88_________"888888P 
8I____________,8'_____88__________`P888" 
8I___________,8I______88____________"8ba,. 
(8,_________,8P'______88______________88""8bma,. 
_8I________,8P'_______88,______________"8b___""P8ma, 
_(8,______,8d"________`88,_______________"8b_____`"8a 
__8I_____,8dP_________,8X8,________________"8b.____:8b 
__(8____,8dP'__,I____,8XXX8,________________`88,____8) 
___8,___8dP'__,I____,8XxxxX8,_____I,_________8X8,__,8 
___8I___8P'__,I____,8XxxxxxX8,_____I,________`8X88,I8 
___I8,__"___,I____,8XxxxxxxxX8b,____I,________8XXX88I, 
___`8I______I'__,8XxxxxxxxxxxxXX8____I________8XXxxXX8, 
____8I_____(8__,8XxxxxxxxxxxxxxxX8___I________8XxxxxxXX8, 
___,8I_____I[_,8XxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxX8__8________8XxxxxxxxX8, 
___d8I,____I[_8XxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxX8b_8_______(8XxxxxxxxxX8, 
___888I____`8,8XxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxX8_8,_____,8XxxxxxxxxxxX8 
___8888,____"88XxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxX8)8I____.8XxxxxxxxxxxxX8 
__,8888I_____88XxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxX8_`8,__,8XxxxxxxxxxxxX8" 
__d88888_____`8XXxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxX8'__`8,,8XxxxxxxxxxxxX8" 
__888888I_____`8XXxxxxxxxxxxxxxxX8'____"88XxxxxxxxxxxxX8" 
__88888888bbaaaa88XXxxxxxxxxxxXX8)______)8XXxxxxxxxxXX8" 
__8888888I,_``""""""8888888888888888aaaaa8888XxxxxXX8" 
__(8888888I,______________________.__```"""""88888P" 
___88888888I,___________________,8I___8,_______I8" 
____"""88888I,________________,8I'____"I8,____;8" 
___________`8I,_____________,8I'_______`I8,___8) 
____________`8I,___________,8I'__________I8__:8' 
_____________`8I,_________,8I'___________I8__:8 
______________`8I_______,8I'_____________`8__(8 
_______________8I_____,8I'________________8__(8; 
_______________8I____,8"__________________I___88, 
______________.8I___,8'_______________________8"8, 
______________(PI___'8_______________________,8,`8, 
_____________.88'____________,@@___________.a8X8,`8, 
_____________([email protected]@@_________,a8XX888,`8, 
____________([email protected]@'_______,d8XX8"__"b_`8, 
___________.8888,_____________________a8XXX8"____"a_`8, 
__________.888X88___________________,d8XX8I"______9,_`8, 
_________.88:8XX8,_________________a8XxX8I'_______`8__`8, 
________.88'_8XxX8a_____________,ad8XxX8I'________,8___`8, 
________d8'__8XxxxX8ba,______,ad8XxxX8I"__________8__,__`8, 
_______(8I___8XxxxxxX888888888XxxxX8I"____________8__II__`8 
_______8I'___"8XxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxX8I'____________(8__8)___8; 
______(8I_____8XxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxX8"______________(8__8)___8I 
______8P'_____(8XxxxxxxxxxxxxxX8I'________________8,_(8___:8 
_____(8'_______8XxxxxxxxxxxxxxX8'_________________`8,_8____8 
_____8I________`8XxxxxxxxxxxxX8'___________________`8,8___;8 
_____8'_________`8XxxxxxxxxxX8'_____________________`8I__,8' 
_____8___________`8XxxxxxxxX8'_______________________8'_,8' 
_____8____________`8XxxxxxX8'________________________8_,8' 
_____8_____________`8XxxxX8'________________________d'_8' 
_____8______________`8XxxX8_________________________8_8' 
_____8________________"8X8'_________________________"8" 
_____8,________________`88___________________________8 
_____8I________________,8'__________________________d) 
_____`8,_______________d8__________________________,8 
______(b_______________8'_________________________,8' 
_______8,_____________dP_________________________,8' 
_______(b_____________8'________________________,8' 
________8,___________d8________________________,8' 
________(b___________8'_______________________,8' 
_________8,_________a8_______________________,8' 
_________(b_________8'______________________,8' 
__________8,_______,8______________________,8' 
__________(b_______8'_____________________,8' 
___________8,_____,8_____________________,8' 
___________(b_____8'____________________,8' 
____________8,___d8____________________,8' 
____________(b__,8'___________________,8' 
_____________8,,I8___________________,8' 
_____________I8I8'__________________,8' 
_____________`I8I__________________,8' 
______________I8'_________________,8' 
______________"8_________________,8' 
______________(8________________,8' 
______________8I_______________,8' 
______________(b,___8,________,8) 
______________`8I___"88______,8i8, 
_______________(b,__________,8"8") 
_______________`8I__,8______8)_8_8 
________________8I__8I______"__8_8 
________________(b__8I_________8_8 
________________`8__(8,________b_8, 
_________________8___8)________"b"8, 
_________________8___8(_________"b"8 
_________________8___"I__________"b8, 
_________________8________________`8) 
_________________8_________________I8 
_________________8_________________(8 
_________________8,_________________8, 
_________________Ib_________________8) 
_________________(8_________________I8 
__________________8_________________I8 
__________________8_________________I8 
__________________8,________________I8 
__________________Ib________________8I 
__________________(8_______________(8' 
___________________8_______________I8 
___________________8,______________8I 
___________________Ib_____________(8' 
___________________(8_____________I8 
___________________`8_____________8I 
____________________8____________(8' 
____________________8,___________I8 
____________________Ib___________8I 
____________________(8___________8' 
_____________________8,_________(8 
_____________________Ib_________I8 
_____________________(8_________8I 
______________________8,________8' 
______________________(b_______(8 
_______________________8,______I8 
_______________________I8______I8 
_______________________(8______I8 
________________________8______I8, 
________________________8______8_8, 
________________________8,_____8_8' 
_______________________,I8_____"8" 
______________________,8"8,_____8, 
_____________________,8'_`8_____`b 
____________________,8'___8______8, 
___________________,8'____(a_____`b 
__________________,8'_____`8______8, 
__________________I8/______8______`b, 
__________________I8-/_____8_______`8, 
__________________(8/-/____8________`8, 
___________________8I/-/__,8_________`8 
___________________`8I/--,I8________-8) 
____________________`8I,,d8I_______-8) 
______________________"bdI"8,_____-I8 
___________________________`8,___-I8' 
____________________________`8,,--I8 
_____________________________`Ib,,I8 
______________________________`I8I
[/quote]

Do the RNR smiley next, otherwise it's just copy and paste IMO.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

like this __________________101010
__________________________1010101010 1
_________________________1010101010101 0
________________________10101010101010
_________________________01010101010101
____________________________1010101010101
___________________________________0101010101
_______________________________10101010101010
_____________________________010101010101010101
___________________________10101010___01010101010
_____________________0____010__________10101010101
_________________________________________101010101
__________01__101_1____________________010101010
__________0101010____________________10101010
__________01010101__________________1010101
_________101010101_________________01010101
_________10101010___________________10101010
_________________________1010_________10101010
_________________________1010__________10101010
___________________________01_____________01010

f*ck that sh*t i forgot the ____________

done


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

7


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

8?


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2011)

Crap, now 1/2 a dozen or so of my little smilies dont work. They were working this morning


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

bob, draw a very very very large penis


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2011)




----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2011)




----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2011)




----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2011)




----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Central said:


> bob, draw a very very very large penis


this sh*t takes time son

alright i will give it a go for you


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

heh, sorry that wasnt me that typed that! ha! 
<cough>
.....so...crazy weather out there

/uncomfortably leaves
/checks back for penis pic
/leaves again

ksls is double posting like a mofo


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...„„-~^^~„-„„_
&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;„-^*'' : : „'' : : : : *-„
&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..„-* : : :„„--/ : : : : : : : '\
&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;./ : : „-* . .| : : : : : : : : '|
&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.../ : „-* . . . | : : : : : : : : |
&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...\„-* . . . . .| : : : : : : : :'|
&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.../ . . . . . . '| : : : : : : : :|
&#8230;&#8230;..../ . . . . . . . .'\ : : : : : : : |
&#8230;&#8230;../ . . . . . . . . . .\ : : : : : : :|
&#8230;&#8230;./ . . . . . . . . . . . '\ : : : : : /
&#8230;.../ . . . . . . . . . . . . . *-„„„„-*'
&#8230;.'/ . . . . . . . . . . . . . . '|
&#8230;/ . . . . . . . ./ . . . . . . .| 
../ . . . . . . . .'/ . . . . . . .'|
./ . . . . . . . . / . . . . . . .'|
'/ . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .'|
'| . . . . . \ . . . . . . . . . .|
'| . . . . . . \„_^- „ . . . . .'|
'| . . . . . . . . .'\ .\ ./ '/ . |
| .\ . . . . . . . . . \ .'' / . '|
| . . . . . . . . . . / .'/ . . .|
| . . . . . . .| . . / ./ ./ . .|


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

jesus dude, complete with veins and everything









/fapfapfapfapfap


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Central said:


> bob, draw a very very very large penis


I can't draw real well, but I can show you a picture!


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

<----owned


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)




----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

but yeah on my laptop all i see are blue question marks


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

stop putting emoticons.... no one can see them


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

lolll


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2011)

Bob (insert wtf emoticon)?!?!?!?!


----------



## WhiteLineRacer (Jul 13, 2004)

bob351 said:


> &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...„„-~^^~„-„„_
> &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;„-^*'' : : „'' : : : : *-„
> &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..„-* : : :„„--/ : : : : : : : '\
> &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;./ : : „-* . .| : : : : : : : : '|
> ...


That penis has made my morning lol


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

(insert rofl emoticon)


----------



## VSAdmin (Jun 14, 2011)

Do you guys see the emoticons now?


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

Yungster said:


> Do you guys see the emoticons now?


I see them.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Yup Fixed for me too.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

now all you have to do is get in touch with RNR when hes done his move and get the skulls up


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Yungster said:


> Do you guys see the emoticons now?


Working!!

Well done!!!


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Finally fixed!....Most of the emoticons work now!....


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Yungster said:


> Do you guys see the emoticons now?


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)




----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

^^^ my face...


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

oh look they work!


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)




----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2011)




----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2011)

Wait a minute . . . . . . .
Can't you lock this Central?


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

i told you, i am not a moderator here. and im not one to lock anything...just get in a few pics before someone else does


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

i made this thread... i want it open still

im changing the name


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2011)

HE'S EXPOSED HIS WEAKNESS!! HIS INABILITY TO LOCK THREADS!! STORM HIM FOR HIS PENNIES, GUM AND BUS PASS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

/huge battle ensues


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Traveller said:


> STORM HIM FOR HIS PENNIES


i totally read something else and got really really excited and then i was all like...aww..but then i was cool cause i knew i was going to be okay. 
/sniff

soo....hell of a summer, eh?


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

i had to re read it also


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

/bashes central with chair


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

/throws central through window and out onto dusty street

/picks him up and throws him through a window back into the building from outside


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2011)




----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2011)

Emoticons have been fixed

Thread is now


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)




----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2011)

Mods have arrived . . . .


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

what the f*ck is that sh*t









... this thread will remain open and wild


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

ksls said:


> Thread is now










it is?


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2011)

Mod Fail


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

i dont want my thread closed

its a celebration of emoticons working again


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2011)

Oh for freaks sakes


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)




----------

